# New baby



## Anniebanks (Feb 28, 2011)

[attachment=0:3scfrm0w]003.JPG[/attachment:3scfrm0w] My new red doe. I haven't named her yet


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...adorable ...congrats... :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! Adorable!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

To cute...love the color! Congrats!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh, why not name her Beautiful?


----------



## Kristenkay26 (Jun 16, 2011)

one of mine is named bella


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

What a cutie! Congrats! :leap:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

She's CUTE! I love her color!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:stars:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

awww! what color where her parents? I love her coat!!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Very Cute!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

She is toooooo cute!! I love long ears! Congrats!!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

You can bring her here any time! I love her!


----------



## Anniebanks (Feb 28, 2011)

Both parents are red/white boers. I've named her Strawberry Fields and her twin is Penny Lane.


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Awe Congrats, now are you up to 16 this year? Love the names you picked out.


----------

